# البرنامج رقم 1 لخرائط والابحار



## hasi1971 (21 مايو 2009)

كود:

*[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/98294158/M12116S.part1.Lemonhttp://rapidshare.com/files/98300482/M12116S.part2.Lemonhttp://rapidshare.com/files/98276279/M12116S.part3.Lemonhttp://rapidshare.com/files/98282925/M12116S.part4.Lemon"]http://rapidshare.com/files/98294158/M12116S.part1.Lemon http://rapidshare.com/files/98300482/M12116S.part2.Lemon http://rapidshare.com/files/98276279/M12116S.part3.Lemon http://rapidshare.com/files/98282925/M12116S.part4.Lemon [/URL]http://rapidshare.com/files/98284714/M12116S.part5.Lemon*​



*Password = www.lemonshare*​ 
*



[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]



[/FONT]*


----------



## bahhar2001 (21 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ، 
بس الباسورد غير صحيح 
ممكن الباسورد الصحيح


----------



## bahhar2001 (25 مايو 2009)

*Password = www.lemonshare.net*


----------



## rafat9 (24 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز بارك الله فيك
حملت الخمسة الملفات ولم اجد برنامج اوحتى فلف ملف مظغوط لفك الباس ورد
فماذا اعمل بالخمس ملفات
لم افهم


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخى صاحب الموضوع شكرا على تعبك حقيقى ولكن تحقق من كلام الاعضاء اخى الفاضل لو سمحت

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rafat9 (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي المشرف لم افهم والعفو منك فان لدي برامج مشابهة مثل برنامج marine c-map وبرنامج bluechart mapsourse ولي في هذا المجال ثمان سنوات واعمل في تدريس الاجهزة الملاحية بالمعهد التقني البحري وحاصل على دبلوم في الملاحة البحرية فاي عضو عنده استفسار انا مستعد لخدمة الاعضاء بالمنتدى ولكن انا حملت خمسة ملفات ولم اجد برنامج يفتحها او موجود معها*


----------



## rafat9 (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي المشرف الطريقة هي تحويل اسم الملفات من اسم lemon الى اسم rar هذا وجدته من موقع البرنامج ولكن الباسورد خطاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى المهندس رأفت بارك الله فيك 

ونطلب من صاحب الموضوع ارسال الباسورد الصحيحه ارجوك .. للاسف سوف اطر احذف الموضوع فى اقرب فرصه ان لم اتلقى رد من صاحب الموضوع 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## كابتن المتوسط (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر على البرنامج ........................................


----------



## علاء البحار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز وارجو منك الساعده في ايجاد نمذج تعليمي لمنظومة gas turbine


----------



## Ahmed Hamdy Eldeeb (27 سبتمبر 2009)

:13::13::13: شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aaelkhouly (12 أكتوبر 2009)

:7::7::7:


----------



## bahhar2001 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Password = www.lemonshare.net*​


----------



## rafat9 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكابتن المتوسط ممكن تساعدني على طريقة تثبيت وفتح المفات والكود الصحيح لها


----------



## ياسين1 (12 مايو 2010)

*bahhar2001*

أشكر صاحب هذا البرنامج علي المجهود الطيب لكن crack maxsea غير فعّال ألا لفتر وقتيه :4:
شكرا :56:


----------



## ياسين1 (12 مايو 2010)

*هل يوجد هذا البرنامج 
*

*MaxSea Time Zero Navigator Classic + Mediterranée et Mer Noire*

من أقوا برامج الأبحار ومعرفت حالت الطقس


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

*مشكوووور 
برنامج رائع ومووضع مميز
تسلم ايدك
*


----------



## abdullah834 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرجاء التصحيح*

الله يجزيك الخير أخي , بس الباسوورد لفك الضغط عن الملفات خاطئة, نرجو إكمال جميلك ووضع كلمة السر الصحيحة وشكرا لجهودكم


----------

